# Amber's being bred!!!



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I am excited!!!,
I took Amber to meet her new boyfriend today and we should be looking at a new wave of field goldens at the beginning of the new year! I am excited at the thought of starting our new prospect. I am already going over potential names in my mind. It wont be long and there will be little poops to pick up and papers to change. Then there is the socialization and ENS. Fun fun fun. 

For those curious, here is the pedigree...
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=336193

Puppy breath regards,
Randy


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Puppy breath regards! LOL That is great. Good luck with your newest venture!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't wait to see them in action!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

How Exciting!! New babies on the horizon!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the exciting upcoming pups. I can't wait to hear which one you'll keep and see photos!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Put your seatbelts on and trays in the upright and locked position. 

These are gonna be some go'ers.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

What exciting news!!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Put your seatbelts on and trays in the upright and locked position.
> 
> These are gonna be some go'ers.


 
*THANKS.... That is exactly what I want!*

_A firery dog running at the speed of light_
_and a hearty HI HO Silver(?)_

Ok maybe not Silver... but I am working on a name.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hoping for a nice bunch of healthy, pretty and smart Goldens!

Cheers!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed!!!
We'll come along for the ride


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very exciting! Looking forward to pictures of stories!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

One tie done. One or two more to go. YEEE HAAAAW.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

congrats....best of luck!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

All done at two ties. Bestest guess is that we will be looking at January 3, 2010 for the birthdate! I am excited!
Randy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So exiting, would love to have a bunch of pups around..good luck!


----------

